# Huffy Tempest Chrome Bike



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 29, 2019)

Just picked this up , told it’s a 1961 can’t find out much on it , looks to have came this way .


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 29, 2019)

I think the rear rack is aftermarket, but otherwise og, great condition!


----------



## Kato (Jun 29, 2019)

Super nice score.........different !!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 30, 2019)

Before anybody asks, I've never heard of this Huffy model, my Rollfast was named both for a Pontiac I once owned and a certain striptease artist.

Really nice bike, I have that rack on Germaine.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2019)

They did not make the Tempest very long. 1960-61 only. Replaced by the Silver Jet in 1962. Rack is aftermarket.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 30, 2019)

Sold it to a Huffy guy that will appreciate it more than me


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 30, 2019)

I like chrome will get you home !


----------

